# Projector in the ceiling of an RV



## scampo77 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking at upgrading the TV in my RV/Truck. I was going to get or build a flip down mount for a TV hopefully motorized so I can adjust it. Then it hit me, why not put a projector and have a pull down screen like they had in school when I was a kid. I know almost nothing about projectors (tvs too for actually). I only have about 8 feet (maybe less) from where the projector will be mounted to were I could mount the pull down screen.

I am looking for any advice, good or bad before I start spending money, I have a chance to buy a Canon x700 Realis LCD LCOS. 

My main concerns are.

1. how close can I put the projector to the screen
2. will small vibrations be noticeable from the engine running, I mean how sensitive are these things?
3. I expect the vibration of the truck to kill bulbs fast but how sensitive are the bulbs? 

This seems like a fun and unique project, it seems out of the way when the truck is in service and a big screen tv when I am stopped. 

any suggestions are welcome


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

1. You can buy a short throw projector to get a big image. 

2. I would assume that it would.

3. You know my hangs from the ceiling in my basement and there's a lot of foot traffic up above it and I don't think that's had any effect on the bulb life of my projectors. For instance, if one of my kids were to jump around upstairs, I could see that downstairs. Thankfully, kids get older.


----------



## scampo77 (Apr 14, 2013)

well I don't really need a big image, I am hoping for 35-45" diagonally, also I am managing realistic expectations with regards to picture quality. I am not expecting movie theater quality. just something bigger and clearer than the ultra low quality 12v LCD stuff. I have a flip down ceiling mount thing like the ones used in the back of minivans, its almost unwatchable, Anything is a step up from this. 

I am optimistic that if I only want a smaller image like this then it will be brighter and stand up to daytime light and also I can hopefully move the projector closer. but I have never used one before so im not sure if these guesses are accurate.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

Have you considered power consumption? Projector is going to be a few hundred watts (see specs for whatever specific model you look at), compared to less than 100 with a typical LCD TV. Make sure the power system in the RV can take that kind of load at the same time as whatever else you want to run.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think my one main concern would be bulb life given all the bumps and bangs an RV would produce driving. Another concern would be alignment of the image sensors and such being knocked out with that amount of abuse.


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

For projectors you'll be looking at a short throw.

You'll probably want to get a vibration reducing projector mount if possible. It will have rubber bushings on it somewhere (depending on which design you are looking at) and should decouple the projector from some of the bumps and vibrations of the RV. I would think that it would probably do a decent job of reducing engine idle vibrations, not sure about driving down the road and hitting a pothole though


----------



## scampo77 (Apr 14, 2013)

I am realistic about bulb life and I don't plan to use it while driving. Power consumption is not a concern, at least not at only a few hundred watts. I am far for concerned with space, I have none to spare. I am just hoping that because the image size is so small that I wouldn't need a specialized short throw projector.

I can build or buy a jittery mount thing, it makes sense.

My main concern is the TV when it is not in service. The vehicle is a freightliner like a highway tractor so I don't have room to flip the thing against the ceiling. I have an air conditioner there. I don't know what other options I have other than a projector.


----------

